# Salmon Burgers



## CarolPa (Jul 12, 2014)

I have a can of salmon that I want to use to make Salmon Burgers.  I googled and found this recipe that appeals to me, because it doesn't require any unusual ingredients.  I just want basic salmon burgers.  Those of you in the know about them, what do you think of this recipe?  Would you do anything to tweak it?  Should I add some Old Bay Seasoning?

Jammin' Salmon Burgers Recipe : Aaron McCargo Jr. : Food Network


----------



## pacanis (Jul 12, 2014)

That looks good to me.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 12, 2014)

That sounds good.  

When we were kids salmon cakes (mackerel ) were an emergency shelf meal in the winter or on the day before payday!

You can use any recipe for crab or codfish cakes and just substitute the salmon for the crab.  I grew up with a potato based version similar to this one.

Salmon Cakes With Creamed Peas - Recipe - Cooks.com


----------



## CarolPa (Jul 12, 2014)

That recipe looks good too, Aunt Bea and I think DH would like the creamed peas.  I have saved it to my recipe file.  I think I have some potato flakes on hand.  Sometimes I use them for thickening.  Baking them in the muffin cups is a good idea too, although I might want to stick with patties if we decide to eat them on a bun.


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 12, 2014)

It sounds like a good recipe.  When I make salmon cakes, I usually use plain bread crumbs over panko.  Sometimes, I will skip the bread crumbs and add a spoon of flour with a teaspoon of baking soda.  I also add onion powder instead of onion because I find the onion bits a bit too much for me in salmon cakes.

Aunt Bea, my mother made them with creamed peas too.  Loved them on winter nights.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 12, 2014)

They sound very good!  I copied the recipe to my computer.  Have to try these.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 12, 2014)

Back in the olden days when I was married, my ex made salmon loaf with canned salmon.  She loved it.  I ate it.


----------



## CarolPa (Jul 12, 2014)

My salmon burgers turned out good.  We ate a late lunch/early dinner because DH is leaving to go to a car cruise.  I used the recipe I found on the internet and the only thing I did different was when I chopped up half an onion, it looked like too much onion so I only used half of what I chopped.  The mixture was very wet and sticky.  I formed the burgers, put them on wax paper in the refrigerator for 1 hour.  They held together and browned up very nicely.  DH came in while I was cooking them and said "I want mine burned."  He like everything well done.  So he ate them and liked them and said I could make them again.  Success!  A new meal to cook!  I really loved the dill mayo.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 12, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Back in the olden days when I was married, my ex made salmon loaf with canned salmon.  She loved it.  I *h*ate it.



Fixed that for Andy.


----------



## CarolPa (Jul 12, 2014)

In Andy's defense, I found a recipe online for Salmon Loaf.  It doesn't look appetizing at all, and doesn't look anything like my salmon burgers.  For one thing, it calls for 2 cups of bread crumbs, while my recipe only had 1/2 cup of breadcrumbs with the same amount of salmon.  Sounds like this salmon loaf would taste more like stuffing.

Basic Best Salmon Loaf Recipe | Healthy Recipes from BumbleBee


----------



## Mad Cook (Jul 12, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> My salmon burgers turned out good.  We ate a late lunch/early dinner because DH is leaving to go to a car cruise.  I used the recipe I found on the internet and the only thing I did different was when I chopped up half an onion, it looked like too much onion so I only used half of what I chopped.  The mixture was very wet and sticky.  I formed the burgers, put them on wax paper in the refrigerator for 1 hour.  They held together and browned up very nicely.  DH came in while I was cooking them and said "I want mine burned."  He like everything well done.  So he ate them and liked them and said I could make them again.  Success!  A new meal to cook!  I really loved the dill mayo.


Did you use  the Old Bay?


----------



## CarolPa (Jul 12, 2014)

I added just a dash of Old Bay to the creamy mixture before I mixed in the salmon.  I was afraid to use too much.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jul 12, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> I added just a dash of Old Bay to the creamy mixture before I mixed in the salmon.  I was afraid to use too much.


I have some in the cupboard and always forget it when I do fishy things.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 12, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> I have some in the cupboard and always forget it when I do fishy things.



Are you often doing "fishy" things?


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 12, 2014)

Those salmon cakes sound really good, Carol.  I'll have to try them.  I think I saw the show where Aaron McCargo made them, and thought at the time that they looked delish.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 12, 2014)

CraigC said:


> Fixed that for Andy.



Actually, that wasn't a mistake.  I ate it but didn't enjoy it.

well, you weren't that far off...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 12, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Actually, that wasn't a mistake.  I ate it but didn't enjoy it.
> 
> well, you weren't that far off...



I had a client when I was doing Personal Attendant (not nurse aide) work with Home health, that wanted me to cook Mackerel loaf for him.  At least every week.  He missed it and could not stand long enough to cook it for himself.


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 12, 2014)

It took me several tries trying to resurrect school lunchroom salmon croquettes.

I ended up with salmon patties that are very easy and very tasty:

Canned salmon, cleaned (I have osteoporosis, so I leave the bones in.)
Panko or unseasoned bread crumbs
Lemon juice
Mayo just enough to bind.

I put Panko in the patties, and on the outside and shape them fairlly small and flat(ish).

I then spray a frying pan with cooking spray and brown both sides.  They come out extra crunchy and can be served with tartar sauce or white sauce.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 12, 2014)

Sounds good, Z!


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks!  

I really like them, PF.  It's as close as I could get to the flavor of the croquettes I loved in school.  That's why the unflavored bread crumbs. Flavored bread crumbs interfere with the salmon flavor.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 12, 2014)

I eat salmon and/or tuna 3 times a week...I'm running out of ideas for them.


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 12, 2014)

I also make salmon with a simple white or cheesy Alfredo type of sauce and serve it over drained spinach.  The spinach makes a great compliment to the salmon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 12, 2014)

love spinach, too!


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 12, 2014)

It's just something I threw together once, and liked the combo so much that I often make it.

I get the full size cans of salmon in our commodity box often, so I use half for patties and the other half with the white sauce and spinach.

I got two cans this month, so I'll be making these soon.


----------



## CarolPa (Jul 13, 2014)

I know you can eat the bones but I'm afraid too.  Won't eat them in sardines either. 

I always buy unflavored bread crumbs.  If I want seasoning I can always add it myself.  Sometimes I make desserts that call for some bread crumbs and seasoning would not work!

My salmon burgers didn't taste half as good as my mother's but I think it's just the memory of my mother's cooking that I can never duplicate.    I wish she would have stuck around.  She could move in with us and do the cooking to pay her room and board!  LOL


----------



## Mad Cook (Jul 13, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> In Andy's defense, I found a recipe online for Salmon Loaf.  It doesn't look appetizing at all, and doesn't look anything like my salmon burgers.  For one thing, it calls for 2 cups of bread crumbs, while my recipe only had 1/2 cup of breadcrumbs with the same amount of salmon.  Sounds like this salmon loaf would taste more like stuffing.
> 
> Basic Best Salmon Loaf Recipe | Healthy Recipes from BumbleBee


Much as I like salmon I don't go for the stuff in tins although I keep a couple of tins in the cupboard for "emergencies". This salmon loaf recipe doesn't appeal at all but I'll keep the salmon burger recipe with the tins in case.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jul 13, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> I know you can eat the bones but I'm afraid too.  Won't eat them in sardines either.
> 
> I always buy unflavored bread crumbs.  If I want seasoning I can always add it myself.  Sometimes I make desserts that call for some bread crumbs and seasoning would not work!
> 
> My salmon burgers didn't taste half as good as my mother's but I think it's just the memory of my mother's cooking that I can never duplicate.    I wish she would have stuck around.  She could move in with us and do the cooking to pay her room and board!  LOL


The bones are rendered very soft by the canning process and don't get stuck. In fact they mash into the flesh. They don't taste of anything very much (they taste of the salmon) and they are good for you as they count towards your calcium intake which may be good if you don't get much weight-bearing exercise or have a balanced diet or are on long-term proton pump inhibitors (for GERD, reflux, etc)


----------



## Addie (Jul 13, 2014)

My mother used to make creamed salmon and peas over mashed potatoes. A favorite of mine. She would pick out all the skin, but mash the bones. It also used to be a tradition that this dish was always made on July 4th. I have no idea why. She also made creamed salted cod fish. 

I have often wondered how out mothers would have prepared a favorite dish of ours if they had all the conveniences we now have. Would my mother have picked out all those bones and whizzed them in the small FP instead of mashing them by hand with her favorite kitchen fork? How many of our foods would have been made out on the grill. Salmon cakes grilled? Now that sounds interesting.


----------



## CarolPa (Jul 13, 2014)

The little round bones in my salmon were hard.  I never thought of putting them in a FP so I could mix them back in with the salmon.  One time I bought a can of salmon that was already skinned and deboned.  They did everything but eat it for me.  LOL  I think they would definately fall through the grates of a grill.


----------



## Addie (Jul 13, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> The little round bones in my salmon were hard.  I never thought of putting them in a FP so I could mix them back in with the salmon.  One time I bought a can of salmon that was already skinned and deboned.  They did everything but eat it for me.  LOL  I think they would definately fall through the grates of a grill.



I was thinking of putting them on a basket for veggies.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 13, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> The little round bones in my salmon were hard.  I never thought of putting them in a FP so I could mix them back in with the salmon.  One time I bought a can of salmon that was already skinned and deboned.  They did everything but eat it for me.  LOL  I think they would definately fall through the grates of a grill.



There are lots of cool accessories for grills for different kinds of foods: https://www.google.com/search?q=grill+accessories+basket


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 13, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> Much as I like salmon I don't go for the stuff in tins although I keep a couple of tins in the cupboard for "emergencies". This salmon loaf recipe doesn't appeal at all but I'll keep the salmon burger recipe with the tins in case.



This is a nice way to use up one of those cans of salmon that has been shuffled around in the cupboard for a year or so! 

New England Salmon Pie Recipe | Taste of Home


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 2, 2014)

Aunt Bea said:


> This is a nice way to use up one of those cans of salmon that has been shuffled around in the cupboard for a year or so!
> 
> New England Salmon Pie Recipe | Taste of Home


According to my 1980-something "GH Cookery" tinned fish in oil is good for 5 years. One of my  Elizabeth David books suggests turning the tins over periodically. So I do.

I don't allow my tins to become museum pieces but I like to have something in to give unexpected visitors even if it's only a tinned salmon and cucumber sandwich or a quiche thrown together with a pre-baked pastry case and a tin of salmon and frozen peas in the filling.


----------



## Addie (Aug 2, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> I know you can eat the bones but I'm afraid too.  Won't eat them in sardines either.
> 
> I always buy unflavored bread crumbs.  If I want seasoning I can always add it myself.  Sometimes I make desserts that call for some bread crumbs and seasoning would not work!
> 
> My salmon burgers didn't taste half as good as my mother's but I think it's just the memory of my mother's cooking that I can never duplicate.    I wish she would have stuck around.  She could move in with us and do the cooking to pay her room and board!  LOL



With the bones in the cans of salmon, you can pick them out and run them through your small food processor with a little liquid from the can. If  you don't have one, use your blender. Your bones will thank you. 

My mother always made us cream salmon and peas over mashed potatoes. She would pick out the bones and mash them with a fork before she returned them to the salmon. No FP's in those days. My father loved pepper and would load his plate up with it. I on the other hand only like a little bit.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 4, 2014)

I love pickled herring (not in cream sauce) but the bones and skin have to go!


----------



## Addie (Aug 4, 2014)

CraigC said:


> I love pickled herring (not in cream sauce) but the bones and skin have to go!



My landlady lived on the second floor. She loved sauteed herring dipped in egg and breadcrumbs. But she hated to clean them. So she would buy a big bag of them and I would gut them and remove the bone. The rest of her family hated them, so they got a totally different supper from hers.


----------



## JanetMlr (Aug 6, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I eat salmon and/or tuna 3 times a week...I'm running out of ideas for them.


I think salmon must be one of those things there are endless ways to cook. Tonight I had an almond granola crusted salmon, that starts out in an oven safe fry pan on the stove. When the crust is nicely browned, it gets turned and the pan with the salmon goes in oven to finish cooking. The citrus soy & honey drizzle is a yummy finish. Here's tonight's dinner. And below the photo is also a link to the recipe. It's a Kashi recipe, but I use another crunchy granola with alimonds, usually adding a little more sliced almonds.





*Roasted Almond Salmon with Citrus-Soy Herb Spritz Recipe*


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 6, 2014)

Thank you, looks good.


----------

